# Dominence or affection?



## ChicoEddie (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm curious about something our two chi's do. When they are sitting with us they are constantly trying to get up in our face. Not licking but moving their whole body up right under our chin. If they are both with one person they fight over who gets a higher position. Is this dominence? Or are they just fighting for affection?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

lol I always say, whoever gets the closest to the face wins. Mine all do this, too. I think it elevates their status if they get real close to the dominate person in the pack's face. (You)


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, they are trying to suck up to the boss (you). Plus, they like to snuggle. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine do this. They will sit right on top of eachother if someone has beaten them to the best spot. And lord help me if I have to get down on the floor to get their balls or one of their toys out from under the couch because they all immediately pile on to my head/neck area and I can't get back up again until they move.


----------



## Tsherrodd (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine does this especially as soon as a grab my laptop! Lol


Tina sherrodd


----------

